# Need help in getting update on the latest happening in PS games and consoles



## silicon_fusion (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi guys,
Please can you suggest the latest site or forum for gamer where i will find the latest happenings on the gamers section.

Thanks


----------



## cute.bandar (Jan 19, 2016)

*www.reddit.com/r/games


----------

